# A6 Auto Transmission Question



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

To the A6 experts,
My dad just picked up an 04' A6 2.7T and I was wondering how strong is the transmission. Can you go Stage 3+ without the trans blowing up or should he just leave it stock?
He's got a modified 930 for big power so the A6 is the daily driver but (like me) he's into making more power just for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## SSgfunk (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd like to know also.


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got done building an a6 2.7t auto
with rs6 turbos, custom down pipes, etc
the stock tranny can hold between 330-350 hp
thats what I was told by a company called level 10 power.
all they do is build auto trannys. 
I suggest getting the valve body in the tranny tweaked and get a better torque converter.
If you want to go sick, (wich is what we did)
It cost 6000 bucks to get an 800whp tranny
fully built. (crazy expensive)
check them out level10power.net
thier one of the best in the auto tranny biz
hope this helps a bit


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

I'm looking to build a TIP too.
I wouldn't go with Level10, there are other shops to go with.
Look at the $5.5K of crap work on Skydive's Level10 Tip:
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/2819063.phtml


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (RBVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RBVRT* »_I just got done building an a6 2.7t auto
with rs6 turbos, custom down pipes, etc
the stock tranny can hold between 330-350 hp
thats what I was told by a company called level 10 power.
all they do is build auto trannys. 
I suggest getting the valve body in the tranny tweaked and get a better torque converter.
If you want to go sick, (wich is what we did)
It cost 6000 bucks to get an 800whp tranny
fully built. (crazy expensive)
check them out level10power.net
thier one of the best in the auto tranny biz
hope this helps a bit

this guy was informed correctly. the stock tranny can only handle about 350 hp, and not for very long at that. the torque converter is kind of weak as well, with pieces that are prone to failure. I have an APR stage 1 and wouldn't go higher than that if i were you. In a 2.7t auto, stage 1 (chipping alone) is all you should really do. If you want to go stage II, you'll need to beef up that tranny or do a replacement. By then you're talking big bucks, would just be cheaper to get a manual A6 at that point.
if you want power & speed, consider weight reduction... it has similar effects on power to weight and won't put additional stress on your tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if the Stage 1 chip program isn't enough for you and you're driving an A6, maybe you're in the wrong car


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks for the info








the a6 is my fathers and i think a chip will be plenty for him in the daily driver
he's got a 930 for when he want's to go fast.
(which btw blows the doors off my stgII mkv gti and walks my buddies vr6t)


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_the stock tranny can only handle about 350 hp, and not for very long at that. the torque converter is kind of weak as well, with pieces that are prone to failure.

While I agree that the TIP can't handle unlimited power and abuse, there are several ppl who are running +/- 400WHP (Cole Ford, etc) on a TIP with only an upgraded TC and a TIP Chip for thousands of miles and no problems. An upgraded valve body may be warranted at these levels.
My S4 is K04'd and chipped on stock fueling and stock TIP trans for a year and counting.
Changing the trans fluid and filter at appropriate mileage helps, I'll be changing my TIP fluid soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:16 PM 7-19-2008_


----------

